# [network] tiscali, blocco porta 25, mail server

## t0mcat

ho da poco cambiato connessione casalinga da alice a tiscali, e il mio mail server fatto in casa ha smesso di ricevere posta in entrata. a quanto pare ho fatto una scelta affrettata visto che tiscali blocca deliberatamente la porta 25 in ingresso a tutti i clienti che hanno il contratto base con ip dinamico.

che posso fare? m'attacco? dico addio al mail server che con alice ha funzionato alla perfezione per anni? c'è un modo per aggirare questo blocco?

ho notato che da gmail ricevo posta, è l'unica eccezione. tutti gli altri server trovano la 25 bloccata.

beh se gmail funziona magari c'è un modo per far funzionare pure gli altri...

attendo lumi  :Sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho sentito che tiscali blocca anche la 21 e la 23. ti succede la stessa cosa? purtroppo (ma per fortuna mia) ho alice e non ti posso aiutare..

----------

## t0mcat

si, blocca anche la 21 e la 23, ma non mi interessavano visto che non uso telnet e l'ftp ce l'ho sulla 2121.

mi chiedevo se è possibile spostare la porta del mail server, ma poi i server che mandano verso il mio come fanno a sapere che è un'altra? :/

considerate che per il dominio uso un account dyndns che è associato tramite un CNAME ad un dominio .org acquistato presso tophost.

quindi in pratica i server di posta esterni contattano il mio su tophost, il quale punta a quello su dyndns, il quale alla fine arriva al mio ip. mi chiedevo se tramite le opzioni del dns di tophost potevo impostare un redirect delle mail su una porta diversa...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

da quel che so io è impossibile fare il redirect tramite dns su una porta differente dalla 25. 

dovresti usare un servizio simile a questo o trovare qualcuno che ti faccia da redirector  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa a hai provato a contattare tiscali e a chiedere a loro prima ? se già loro possono smettere di filtrarti la porta con una telefonata ti risolvi tutti i problemi ...

/EDIT: se ti dicono picche tu inizia a parlargli della tua intenzione di cambiare ISP e loro diventano più malleabili.

----------

## drizztbsd

Beh anche infostrada/wind blocca la 25 la 139 la 445 etc

serve per ridurre gli zombie windows spammer e non c'è modo per farlo disattivare

----------

## makoomba

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> serve per ridurre gli zombie windows spammer e non c'è modo per farlo disattivare

 

gli zombie/spammer spediscono, quindi filtrare la 25 in ingresso non serve a nulla.

se fosse quello l'intento allora dovrebbero filtrare in uscita obbligando chi ha un ip dinamico a spedire tramite i loro server smtp.

@t0mcat

se veramente la 25 è filtrata, mi pare alquanto strana l'eccezione gmail.

hai provato a controllare dall'esterno che la porta sia effettivamente chiusa ?

----------

## t0mcat

sisi, è filtrata in ingresso, ho provato in un milione di modi... in uscita funziona, ma io in uscita uso già l'smtp di tiscali in relay perché gli ip dinamici sono blacklistati dappertutto.

purtroppo il pannello di controllo del mio dominio non mi permette di scegliere la porta dell'MX, quindi a quanto pare non ho alternative a parte affidarmi ad un servizio esterno  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

non so quanti usino tiscali (io si, ma aborro gli account di mail dei provider) ma se non ricordo male il server di posta in uscita è configurato sulla 25 senza autenticazione di fatto e sulla 110 autenticata in chiaro in ingresso, quindi la 25 è bloccata. Questa è la fumosa risposta che mi fu data a suo tempo.

gmail usa la 465 o la 587 in ingresso e la 995 in uscita, ovvio che funzioni.

----------

## makoomba

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> gmail usa la 465 o la 587 in ingresso e la 995 in uscita, ovvio che funzioni.

 

non è ovvio.

465 e 587 sono usate da gmail per il relay (quindi solo users gmail che spediscono) mentre la 995 è per pop3-ssl.

il traffico server to server usa la porta standard 25.

@t0mcat

mi pare strano il caso gmail, se vuoi mi passi in PM il tuo ip e faccio qualche test da varie reti (tiscali/mclink/telecom)

----------

## djinnZ

uh, scusa non avevo letto che era un server mail (pensavo ad un client di posta).

Non è che i signorini si sono fatti furbi e filtrano le connessioni in base al server?

@tomcat: non è che stai cercando di raggiungere la porta 25 di out.alice.it? Perchè in quel caso non è tiscali che blocca la porta in uscita ma telecom che rifiuta le connessioni in ingresso dagli ip dinamici che non siano della sua rete. Stessa cosa fanno wind e tiscali, ovviamente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Giusto per curiosità dove avete ricavato la lista delle porte bloccate da tiscali?

Questa cosa della porta 25 deve essere recente perché fino ad un annetto fa usavo un server qmail locale senza problemi (a parte qualche sporadica mail che veniva filtrata da una blacklist).

----------

## t0mcat

@cazzantonio

non c'è una lista ufficiale, è una cosa che ho appreso googlando... si in ogni caso prima la 25 non era bloccata, è una cosa recente.

@djinnz

il problema non è il raggiungere la porta 25 di un altro server, è che gli altri server non raggiungono il mio... il relay prima lo facevo sull'smtp di alice, ora lo faccio su quello di tiscali, e funziona correttamente, tant'è che riesco ad inviare... il problema, ripeto, è la ricezione del traffico mail sulla porta 25 del MIO server.

@makoomba

hai pm  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Giusto per curiosità dove avete ricavato la lista delle porte bloccate da tiscali?
> 
> Questa cosa della porta 25 deve essere recente perché fino ad un annetto fa usavo un server qmail locale senza problemi (a parte qualche sporadica mail che veniva filtrata da una blacklist).

 

Se vuoi una lista ti metti un netcat in ascolto su ogni porta e provi a connetterti da fuori, vedi subito a quali non ti puoi collegare, quelle sono filtrate.

----------

## federico

Comunque per chi intende avere servizi "pro", come ormai sono intesi il proprio server di posta, il proprio server web e cose di questo tipo, dovrebbe affidarsi a connessioni come ngi, visto che le altre adsl sono tutte abbastanza schifose sotto questo punto di vista. Comunque, tantissimi antispam server identificano i server smtp locali come spammosi, ed e' per questo che ho smesso di utilizzare il mio smtp server locale. Proprio da qualche giorno utilizzo quello di autistici.org, mentre chi non fa parte di questo mondo potrebbe utilizzare il classico gmail.

Fede

----------

## alegioit

ciao, scusate se riporto su un topic così vecchio, ma sono passato a Tiscali e anche io ho ricevuto questa bellissima sorpresa....

Sapete come risolvere???

Ho notato che la porta 465 è compunque aperta quindi si dovrebbero ricevere le mail con smtpd però non so come si possa comportare un client che non ha aperta la 25 ma ha aperta la 465... dovrei fare alcune prove...

Cmq sono veramente ridicoli: bloccare la 25 in ingresso per cosa?!?!?

PS: non sapete che bella discussione ho avuto adesso in chat con un operatore di Tiscali ( tale Sergio_T 0121 ): arrivo e gli dico che la 25 è chiusa in ingresso e lui mi dice che non è vero...

al che mi incavolo un po' e gli posto un paio di stdout di nmap ( sul server e verso il server da altrettanti host su altrettanti provider diversi ) e lui mi dice che è aperta...

gli chiedo se capisce qualcosa di informatica come possa fare un povero cristiano a farsi un server mail casalingo... e la bellissima sua risposta è stata che basta chiedere per telefono all'assistenza tecnica come impostare il server...

allora mi incazzo e gli dico ( dopo la 50° volta che afferma che la 25 non è chiusa ) di farsi lui un nmap all'indirizzo sito-che-punta-al-mio-server.it ...

La sua comicissima risposta è stata: non è un nostro dominio... beh ma va?!?!?!?!?!?! sai non lo sapevo... al che gli dico senti l'ip è questo xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx dimmi che ti riesci a vedere che la 25 è aperta...

TRE e dico TRE secondi dopo cade la portante ( cosa mai successa dall'inizio dell'abbonamento con tiscali )..... cioè veramente, ma veramente un gran figlio di p.uttana.... perchè Tiscali ha i call center in sardegna perchè sarebbe stata una bellezza andare li e gambizzare il personaggio con tranquillità....

----------

## t0mcat

evvabbeh, son passati 4 anni, con tutti i servizi cloud che ci sono farsi un mail server casalingo è anacronistico.

alla fine sono rimasto con gmail e via imap mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## alegioit

si, beh, per quello hai perfettamente ragione!

Volevo fare un paio di esperimenti ( oltre ad avere tutto concentrato su un server ( sito, mail, ftp, allarme, ecc... )), ma non mi è possibile farli... 

Il problema che più mi fa incavolare è che sul contratto che ho firmato non è accennato nulla di tutto questo, quindi, visto che un provider è tenuto a fornirti una connessione, se mi taglia delle porte specifiche allora ciò significa che non mi sta fornendo pienamente il servizio...

----------

## djinnZ

 *t0mcat wrote:*   

> evvabbeh, son passati 4 anni, con tutti i servizi cloud che ci sono farsi un mail server casalingo è anacronistico.

 No è più che mai attuale ma poi la massa degli utonti ti taccia di essere il solito tristo figuro paranoico-complottista.

nb: cloud è un'etichetta del marketing per qualcosa che sa sempre più di grande fratello.

@alegioit: c.v.d ma se leggi il contratto e le clausole per la privacy per i servizi di posta scopri che si riservano il poter raccogliere dati, a quello ci pensano eccome.

Una volta erano chiamate pratiche commerciali scorrette.

----------

